# Announcement: Homeless Animal Lifeline Feral Cat/TNR Outrea



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected]
Date: Mon, 27 Jun 2005 17:26:54 EDT

Homeless Animal Lifeline (HAL) has started a Feral Cat/TNR Outreach 
Fund. This fund will be used to distribute feral cat/TNR educational 
materials and help concerned, proactive people assist feral cats in 
their neighborhood. Please consider donating to this fund and help us 
help feral cats.

HAL is an all-volunteer, no-kill, 501(c)(3) non-profit organization; all 
donations are tax-deductible. You can donate securely through PayPal by 
visiting http://www.teamhart.org . Please earmark your donations "Feral 
Cat Fund." Even the smallest donation is appreciated.

If you need feral cat educational material, please contact me at 
[email protected] (aol.com).

Thank you for caring about homeless cats!
Shell 

Vice-President, HAL
[email protected] (aol.com)
www.teamhart.org


----------

